# X-Window problem



## nickl (Jul 19, 2009)

Good Afternoon All.

I have decided to re-visit BSD after a long absence, and I'm afraid I've lost my way. My apologies in advance.

A quick system synopsis: M2V-TVM Motherboard 1GiB RAM, Realtek 8139 NIC, AC97 Sound Chipset, Vesa onboard Video Driver, Samsung SyncMaster 731b Monitor. Running FreeBSD 7.2, sharing the HDD with eComStation (OS/2).

I believe I have a successful base installation. FreeBSD has picked up my NIC, and I can communicate out through Links, not only to FreeBSD, but elsewhere.

Coming from outside I have slashed around everywhere. It seems I managed to install the Xorg package, but I get a Fatal Error, by either running "startx" or going through the xorg configuration process (Xorg -config xorg.conf.new -retro). It seems I lack the expertise to take  this further.

Am I tackling this in the correct sequence? Maybe I should re-install, retrieving first the packages for the base system, get that going, then install the packages that I need as I go along? If that's the case, I would like to go down the Base System > Xwindows configure > Gnome > Applications (FF, etc.).

If I could be pointed in the right direction, I would be most grateful. I thank you in advance.

Regards

NICK


----------



## Beastie (Jul 19, 2009)

Open xorg.conf and choose VESA as a driver if it's not already there (In the Section "Device" add Driver "VESA"). Don't forget to add a *DefaultDepth XX* in the Section "Screen".

Post your xorg.conf and error logs.

And run `% xinit` instead of `% startx`.


----------



## nickl (Jul 20, 2009)

*X-Windows Problem*

Hi Beastie.

Thanks for your quick response.

My replies are not coming from Links, as it seems I cannot post links to you, so this is coming from eCs...I hope you don't mind. The files (I think) you want are in:

 var/log/Xorg.0.log
 root/Xorg.conf.new

I just wish I could get them to you.

On the positive side, using your tips, I have found out that BSD sees my Via technologies K8M890Ce/K8N890CE video driver. Following the log down, it balks (System 11?) at about the area where it would pick up the monitor. As it is an LCD Monitor, that may be the problem?

Does BSD still use "Pine" or "Elm"? I can use them a bit better. My Unix skills (for want of a better word) are very very sparse. Please bear with me. 

Thanks for your help.

Regards

NICK


----------

